# looking for someone to run hogs



## BowOnly1988 (Jan 21, 2015)

have land down near perry and covered up with hogs. im looking for someone to bring dogs out to hunt.


----------



## gnarlyone (Jan 21, 2015)

*hogs.....*

Lived and Hog hunted this area for over  30 years.....Be glad to help... plenty of references.


----------



## gnarlyone (Jan 22, 2015)

*hogs*

Pm sent


----------



## jlewis (Jan 22, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## Lhall10344 (Jan 30, 2015)

*hogs*

PM Sent


----------



## willy57 (Feb 8, 2015)

Give me a call I have dogs and out of Tallahassee, Fl have Hogs will travel thanks. Bill W 850-445-9818 anytime thanks


----------



## barberboys (Feb 11, 2015)

I have dogs and would be glade to come and go with u and show u the way we do it if u have not already experienced it first hand the knife hunt is one of the biggest Rush a person could experience but that is my opinion if u would like to see for ur self just give me a call (678)953-7118


----------

